# What wheels do you have for your syrians?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the 8.5" Comfort Wheel for Bill which is good but it's a little bit too rattly and bouncy and it keeps waking me up   so I was wondering what other wheels are good?

I've had a Silent Spinner in the past and thought it was a waste of money, it was less silent than the wheel I had before that  so I am ruling those out straight away.

I was thinking of the Karlie Wonderland wooden wheel, I had one of these (thanks Noush  :thumbup but the gerbils thought it was lunch, so took it off them and now the OH has it in with his mice, who love it! I was thinking of getting another but the biggest one is only 20cm and I worry that it wouldn't be big enough for a Syrian..... has anyone else got one for their syrian?

If the Wonderland won't be any good, I might try him with a flying saucer, they look as though they'd be quite quiet


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have the karlie wonderland wheels and Jr wodent wheels, out of the 2 i highly recomend the karlie wheels, the 20cm one (8") is fine for most syrians (the largest they make is actually 29cm though)

this is boo boo on a karlie wheel (vid taken as some one asked this Q a couple of days ago) to give an idea of the size, as you can see there is no arching of the back at all
YouTube - Boo Boo


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

I have the Karlie Wonder wheel


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What size Wonderland wheels do you have? Zooplus have the 20cm ones for £12.99 at the moment which is good value


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> What size Wonderland wheels do you have? Zooplus have the 20cm ones for £12.99 at the moment which is good value


I have the 20cm ones


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a larger Karlie Wonderland wheel, 29cm, but Zooplus haven't had them in stock for a while. If you can find one, that'd be great. 

My Syrian's got a Senior Wodent wheel (11") which works well for her, I'd definitely recommend them if you've got a shy ham, both my two seem to really appreciate the safety of it being enclosed - like an extra hiding place.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My three have got senior wodent wheels, I cant rate them highly enough and neither can the hammies .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive got a silent spinner, Chewie has that one. And the others have blue cheap ones that are quite noisy.. and the mice have got a big blue one that they haven't learnt to control yet.. it spins them round.. |:lol: very funny to watch and the mice have three small ones..  the hammies are all about 8 inches.. 
And the 3 small ones are just ones Ive got with cages I have bought..


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the 29cm Karlie wheel for my syrian, it only just fits in his HH!
I had to get the biggest one coz Dexter is quite big, not fat he's just long and well built.
He loves his wheel, it's totally silent. When they're running all you can hear is the pitter patter of their little feet.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i have the karlie wonderland wheels and Jr wodent wheels, out of the 2 i highly recomend the karlie wheels, the 20cm one (8") is fine for most syrians (the largest they make is actually 29cm though)
> 
> this is boo boo on a karlie wheel (vid taken as some one asked this Q a couple of days ago) to give an idea of the size, as you can see there is no arching of the back at all
> YouTube - Boo Boo


how cute :001_wub:


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Sparky has the 20cm Rolly. I know it's the not the best, but it was all I could afford at the moment. Plenty big enough for him and his fat little behind


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive got a silent spinner, Chewie has that one. And the others have blue cheap ones that are quite noisy.. and the mice have got a big blue one that they haven't learnt to control yet.. it spins them round.. |:lol: very funny to watch and the mice have three small ones..  the hammies are all about 8 inches..
> And the 3 small ones are just ones Ive got with cages I have bought..


are you sure yours are big enough hun, the SS only come in 3 sizes, 4.5" 6.5" and 12", the first 2 are both much too small for syrians


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hmmm still not sure what to get! Height wise, I don't think the largest Karlie will fit in his tank, it's long but not massively tall. I think the one I had was 20cm and my Gerbils were fine in it, but Syrians are a bit bigger and stockier.

The Comfort wheel is fine really, but I have to put my money box on the tank lid to quieten it down at night, it doesn't wake me up, but if i'm awake when he starts running then I struggle to get to sleep with the noise.

I might just try the 20cm Karlie, I can always stick it on eBay if it's not big enough, or keep it as a spare for the OH's mice 

I am off work tomorrow so might nip to [email protected] and just try a Flying Saucer first and see how it goes.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

If you did want the 29cm Karlie wheel, this eBay seller has them (but the price is quite painful compared to what Zooplus had them for): WOODEN HAMSTER RAT GERBIL ETC EXERCISE SILENT WHEEL D74 29CM LARGE on eBay (end time 18-Jun-11 10:25:10 BST)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> If you did want the 29cm Karlie wheel, this eBay seller has them (but the price is quite painful compared to what Zooplus had them for): WOODEN HAMSTER RAT GERBIL ETC EXERCISE SILENT WHEEL D74 29CM LARGE on eBay (end time 18-Jun-11 10:25:10 BST)


  

I will stick with the comfort wheel, I ain't paying £30 for a hamster wheel :lol:


----------

